# A Convert



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm happy to say that after nearly 2 years of casual conversation, I have converted a friend to a different way of thinking. He read something today that made him think of our little chats. He actually called ME earlier tonight and in a nutshell, asked what I felt he should be doing to prepare just in case things turned ugly. 
One less person to worry about trying to knock down my door to get his "fair share" of what I have. :2thumb:


----------



## N78155 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great! Do you mind sharing what he read? You know, if it was an article in a newspaper or online.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

i know im new to the site but im really hooked on the storys by jerry in the fiction section and i find it astonishing that after shtf people would actuly think there entitled to your food some even more than you, what makes them think there entitled to anything did they preper no, did they spend there lives before the shtf saving and spending on preps just incase, no. reading the story disaster in the burbs i would of killed that woman who insisted it was her right to get food and everything else given to her, i really do wonder how i will defend my stuff after, i dont have weapons and 1000s of rounds i have a big knife and even thats illegal, i do live near farms with shotguns simple 2 round guns, i will go there after if i have to to liberate there weapons, but im manly preping for other stuff eg when the fuel price gets so high there will be riots and food shortages im sure this will happen we now are at £1.20 a litre thats £5.40 a gallon only a matter of time till the road blocks happen again, they happend when it went past the £1 mark. now when they happen im sure it will be much worse,


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bolder said:


> i know im new to the site but im really hooked on the storys by jerry in the fiction section and i find it astonishing that after shtf people would actuly think there entitled to your food some even more than you, what makes them think there entitled to anything did they preper no, did they spend there lives before the shtf saving and spending on preps just incase, no. reading the story disaster in the burbs i would of killed that woman who insisted it was her right to get food and everything else given to her, i really do wonder how i will defend my stuff after, i dont have weapons and 1000s of rounds i have a big knife and even thats illegal, i do live near farms with shotguns simple 2 round guns, i will go there after if i have to to liberate there weapons, but im manly preping for other stuff eg when the fuel price gets so high there will be riots and food shortages im sure this will happen we now are at £1.20 a litre thats £5.40 a gallon only a matter of time till the road blocks happen again, they happend when it went past the £1 mark. now when they happen im sure it will be much worse,


Get on some sites with alternative weapons and/or download or order books on the subject. US Army technical manual TM 31-210, Improvised Munitions Handbook is a good place to start. The things they recommend actually work. (Some of those manuals will get you killed if you follow their instructions.) Paladin Press has a lot of books on the subject as well. Stay out of sight as much as possible. Is there any way you can move someplace where you're not at the mercy of the government or the mobs?


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

im out in the sticks about as much as 1 can get in england now. rioting and things wont be near my little town but the lack of food will be, but il have mine, and nobody knows i have it, i shop in a supermarket 15miles away so intentionly none of the staff know where i live, i live in a small apartmant so have basicly pilled were ever i can most out of sight but i dont get many guests and then there in the living room what s intentionly left free of preps.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

iv read some books on weapons, about as much as i can do is the napam, all chemicals even remotly dangerous or helpfull in this case are illegal to buy unless you are licensed for you profession. so much for land of the free lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

N78155 said:


> Great! Do you mind sharing what he read? You know, if it was an article in a newspaper or online.


Sorry, He didn't say and I didn't ask. His first statement was "you know those conversations we have now and then about the state of things?..." It just moved forward from there. He about laid an egg  when I told him *some* of what I have. I'm not sure his heart could take full disclosure.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bolder,

From the information that I have been able to gather about weapon laws on the island that you live on, you are allowed to own and use single-hand and two-handed cross-bows (pistol style and rifle style), own and use CO2 / AirPower'd pistols and rifles (considered toys, but, if you can boost them up enough, they can be quite dangerous).

You could also take courses in the 



 which basically boils down to stick (staff) fighting. You can find out more about the fighting-style on the Wikipedia as well as through searches on Shillelagh (pronounced *shi-LAY-lee*)


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

i own a co2 pistol, there really not that powerfull, run out of gas in about 10mins and are slow to change having to take the pistol grip side of and unscrew and screw a new 1 in, il have to look into crossbows, in winter clothes u can get shot with the pistol and the jacket will hold it, it just hurts like a paint ball, unless you were really a good shot and cud get them in the eye,


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My family still thinks I'm nuts, after watching Nightline last night they associate prepping with being in a militia.:surrender:


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

sailaway said:


> My family still thinks I'm nuts, after watching Nightline last night they associate prepping with being in a militia.:surrender:


yet i bet when something does happen they will expect food to be provided somehow


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly. I think it will probably go down like what happens in the book "Dies the Fire" by S.M. Stirling. 

You will be out there working hard to grow crops for your survival. Next thing you know, a horde of people who just elected themselves as the new local government attempt to "requisition" your crops to feed the folks in the city. So that way you can die along with the rest of them when the food runs out.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah you can all stop building your bunkers now because when you come out ur gunna get killed for your beans anyway, now who knows where i can buy a submarine ?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

bolder said:


> yeah you can all stop building your bunkers now because when you come out ur gunna get killed for your beans anyway, now who knows where i can buy a submarine ?


 Never quit said the moleman. I'll just keep diggin. It won't do me any good it would be too big to bury in my lower 40.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Unclejoe*

Way to go Joe:congrat:, just keep plugging away at em, it gets to em after a while. Still working on my son, just got my daughter on board in the last month or so.


----------

